# Need some brainstorming ideas for a scene



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Time is flying by and we're trying to flesh out a scene in our haunt; covered patio with concrete floor. I use wall panels to make a "room" 12 ft wide by 6 foot deep. There will be two caged wall panels to look through into the room that will have a dungeon theme. There will be a live actor in the space. Walls covered with scene setters.faux flame pots hanging down, rafter beams layered in jute netting, some webs, a few body parts.
Thinkng of a chair for the actor to sit in a dark corner. He'll have a chop saw type weapon and wear a mask. He can approach the bars and reach through them at patrons if he chooses. Trying to think of other stuff to fill the space, but nothing at this point that requires any kind of extensive build, etc.. gotta be quick.simple and cheap so any ideas you might have will be appreciated.Thanks!

Note: I have some rats, a latex skeleton and some random props I can use but wondering if there are things I'm not thinking of.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If the scene is for an old dungeon (chop saw suggests not, but anyway....), you could spread some straw on the floor. That was used in place of real bedding, at least in the movies. You could also have some dungeon food (chunk of dry bread, pitcher of water) preferably served on a metal plate or sitting on a rickety table. Chains on the walls are always in good taste as well

A bucket that appears to be serving as a toilet is another possibility.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"A bucket that appears to be serving as a toilet is another possibility. "

Roxy Marie Sharkpants!!!  Go to your room this INSTANT, young lady!! 

Okay- my immediate take on this is that a guy in a caged in room is not scary. Interesting, but not scary ..cuz there is no threat. No chance he may come out and GET YOU. How about you have a dummy in the room (cheap- use your clothes & stuff them)...hang black plastic roughly (i.e. bunched & irregularly) from outside-the-caged room walls (or even only on one wall). Room will have to be dimly lit...your actor is behind the black plastic and comes out, either shambling or walking up behind people. While this sounds VERY lame, I worked a haunted house where this was used and it was the most effective scare in the whole house. NO ONE expects you are in the room, but hidden. No one notices the actor tucked behind the wall if you scrunch the plastic just right....and don't forget about the old leaf blower trigggered by the surge protector, another cheap personal fav. It's made even better if it's under some plastic or fabric that jumps when the air shoots out.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> If the scene is for an old dungeon (chop saw suggests not, but anyway....), you could spread some straw on the floor. That was used in place of real bedding, at least in the movies. You could also have some dungeon food (chunk of dry bread, pitcher of water) preferably served on a metal plate or sitting on a rickety table. Chains on the walls are always in good taste as well
> 
> A bucket that appears to be serving as a toilet is another possibility.


The chop saw thing is this;
http://www.screamerscostumes.com/hand-chop-weapon-p-2227.html
I have lots of chains for the walls and rafters and will also have straw I can place on the floor (good idea!) There will be a small old wooden table in the scene as well.



debbie5 said:


> "A bucket that appears to be serving as a toilet is another possibility. "
> 
> Roxy Marie Sharkpants!!!  Go to your room this INSTANT, young lady!!
> 
> Okay- my immediate take on this is that a guy in a caged in room is not scary. Interesting, but not scary ..cuz there is no threat. No chance he may come out and GET YOU. How about you have a dummy in the room (cheap- use your clothes & stuff them)...hang black plastic roughly (i.e. bunched & irregularly) from outside-the-caged room walls (or even only on one wall). Room will have to be dimly lit...your actor is behind the black plastic and comes out, either shambling or walking up behind people. While this sounds VERY lame, I worked a haunted house where this was used and it was the most effective scare in the whole house. NO ONE expects you are in the room, but hidden. No one notices the actor tucked behind the wall if you scrunch the plastic just right....and don't forget about the old leaf blower trigggered by the surge protector, another cheap personal fav. It's made even better if it's under some plastic or fabric that jumps when the air shoots out.


There isn't really a way for the actor to come out behind the guests. He's in the enclosed room scene. I had thought of having him sitting/standing behind a black drape of sorts and while people are looking at the scene with the other props, he could come lunging out towards the bars and yell or something. I can certainly fabricate a life size figure wearing old clothes and in the lighting I have planned it might look like a real person, then have the live actor go for the scare. The caged guy will be wearing this mask;
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/meat-eater.aspx
I'm liking this. The other thing I did not mention is that as the patrons are walking past/facing this particular scene, there is a garden area behind them on the other side of the driveway where another live actor will be. This person can also walk up behind the guests and get a scare in as well.
Thanks for the responses. some good ideas I hadn't thought of.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

If your walls are plywood, how about a platform and chain style bed hanging off one of the 6-foot end walls. It would take up some space and help fill your room in. Have one of your dummies crawling out from under the bed. All it would take is a piece of plywood about 3' x 6' and some short lengths of plastic or real chain. Throw some bedding on the bunk that hangs over partially obscuring the view of the dummy. 

Also, maybe sit your actor at a small table facing slightly away. Have him slump over and try to look fake. Make them wonder which person in the cell is real. All of a sudden one of them comes alive.

Hmmm... maybe throw an old barrel in there if you can find one. 55 gallon drum?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice suggestions Mark! I'm liking the bed and have a piece of plywood I could use. Haing the live actor sitting at a table might work well. I got the cage panels assembled yesterday and just put them up in place to get an idea of what the scene will look like. I think it can be pretty cool with the right details and the right actors. Thanks!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey what are friends for? Why...they're for making more work for you at the last minute, that's what. Hope to get to see it, Jerry. Tour on Saturday still?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The tour still sounds feasable. I should have pretty much everything set up. I'll give you and Dave a call.


----------

